
Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence Programming - Anon84
http://norvig.com/paip.html
======
silentbicycle
Norvig himself instead recommends people read AI: A Modern Approach
(<http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/>), though PAIP is supposed to be rather good as
a Common Lisp book.

~~~
jimbokun
I much prefer PAIP. For example, AIAMA does not seem to have anything
approaching the PAIP chapters on how to optimize code. Some of which is
specific to Common Lisp, but much of which is applicable to any programming
language.

Anyone have a differing opinion?

EDIT: er, besides the author himself, I mean.

